# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Grote bult in bovenbeen

## deneef4

Ik ben in september van de stoel gevallen, en heb sins 2 maanden een bult onder mijn heup.
Ik word er s'nachts wakker van als ik er op heb gelegen doet pijn.
Er is een eggo gemaakt het is een plek van 2,1x2,3cm goed staat er.
Maar wat nu is het een ingekapselde bloeduitstorting of een vetbult wat kan ik er mee.
Gr. Marianne.

----------

